# Christmas FOB Special



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Howdy all!

With any order of 3 packs or more we are including a FREE pack of Christmas FOBs (Red, green and white combo pack).

How does it work?? Buy 3 packs on line and follow it up with an email to [email protected] that you would like the Christmas FOBs and 4th pack will be sent at no charge.

Offer expires December 30th.

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for the Sale.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

another bump for my buddy Paul!!! The product works really well too :thumb:

How bout some FOBs for Nanos my friend?!?!?!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Paul, we do need a NANO FOB!!!!! BTW i need top get more axis flo pinkies cause I keep cushing them at 50, 60, and 70yds!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for the night.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Up Up for the Sale.:darkbeer:


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Great stocking stuffer idea :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

rjack said:


> Great stocking stuffer idea :wink:


Great Idea!. I better give my wife a hint. lol.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night bump back to the top.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up for the sale.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## the wham (Apr 27, 2009)

Great deal I will get a order ready. Fobs are the best for long range and in the wind.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

can't beat that price 
better get on it guys


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

nickster said:


> can't beat that price
> better get on it guys


I agree with you. 

How's the San Diego Weather?. i miss it. lol.

I'm from North park. lol.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Friday Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

friday night Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the special.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunday night Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Go Paul!


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*ttt*

wow geat idea!

Koz


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

KOZMAN4907 said:


> wow geat idea!
> 
> Koz


I Agree. Bump Up.


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I'd place my order but I am still looking at my Christmas pack from last year that I haven't opened yet. Of course an archer can never have enough FOBs............


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

ttt

buy 3 get the 4th pack free until the end of December...


----------

